# Prop Porthole Build - Beware of the Kraken!!



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

This tutorial is excellent!!! It gave me some inspiration for something for my Sailor nephew!! Thank you.


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for this! I will have to check out the tentacle tutorial, too. I am a professional mermaid on the weekends, so I can really use something like this.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

The other good thing, is without the plywood backing meant for mounting the tentacle, you can hang this thing on the wall with a single pin or maybe some blue-tac. It's pretty light overall.


----------

